# Plant ID?



## FluffynTex (Jul 2, 2008)

I picked this plant up tonight and there was no label on it. Anyone know what it is? Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like a Cryptocoryne, although I could not tell you what species.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _C. wendtii_.


----------

